# Noob braucht Hilfe :D (Home-Server)



## Bash0r (21. September 2011)

Hallo liebe Linux-Gemeinde ,
ich habe ein paar Fragen die ihr mir vielleicht hoffentlich aufklären könnt 

Mein Vorhaben:
Einen Server per virtueller Maschine auf meinem Win7 laufen zu lassen um von überall auf meine Daten zugreifen zu können (via Internet).

Klingt für euch wahrscheinlich total simpel, doch ich scheitere schon an der Auswahl der ganzen Unix/Linux Distributionen....
Also meine Frage: Gibt es irgendwo idiotensichere tutorials/nachschlagewerke die mich in die Materie einführen können.

-Welche Distribution ist am besten für diese Aufgabe geeignet?
-Welche Software benötigt man (Samba..?)
-gibt es grafische Server umsetzungen? Kann ich einen solchen Server auch über Ubuntu Dekstop laufen lassen?
etc.

Bin im Moment noch auf dem Holzweg und würde mich über Antworten sehr freuen, da ich auch vorhabe früher oder später eventuell auf linux umzusteigen  (zum Bildungszwecke kann es ja nichts schaden  )!


Grüße, Bash0r


----------



## blackout24 (21. September 2011)

Mach dir doch einfach mit FileZilla Server ein FTP Server und lass den auf Windows 7 laufen, dann kannst du dir die VM geschichte sparen.
Ich will dich ganz sicher nicht von Linux abhalten aber den Weg den du gehen willst klingt irgendwie reichlich umständlich.


----------



## Bauer87 (21. September 2011)

Hat Windows keinen eigenen FTP-Server integriert?


----------



## riedochs (21. September 2011)

nur die Server Versionen mit IIS


----------



## Bash0r (21. September 2011)

Windows Server 2008 R2  steht mir zur Verfügung  !
Also ist es im Grunde über FileZilla leichter? 
Da auf den 'Server' bevorzugt Videos/Bilder/Musik sollen, sollte er natürlich sicher sein (und da hab ich gehört, dass eigentlich nur Linux wirklich sicher sei?).
Vielen Dank schon einmal!

Wenn der Weg über FileZilla / Windows wirklich viel unumständlicher sein würde, würde ich natürlich diesen wählen  
Um mit Linux ein wenig zu experimentieren, brauch ich mich ja nich gleich auf sowas wie Server mit Linux stürzen  !


----------



## derP4computer (21. September 2011)

Ich würde auch erst mal anfangen mit xampp: apache friends - xampp
Dann läuft der Server auf dem Windows und lässt sich nach ein wenig Arbeit auch sichern.
Anschließend hast du Zeit dich in Linux reinzuarbeiten.
Da kannst du mit Ubuntu, Mint, Suse oder Knoppix auf LiveCD oder mit USB ohne Installation testen.


----------



## blackout24 (21. September 2011)

Wenn du dein Windows immer aktuell hällst solltest du keine Probleme haben.
FileZilla ist OpenSource und wird auch immer regelmässig geupdated was du 
dann auch tun solltest.


----------



## Bash0r (21. September 2011)

Okay Danke! Dann werde ich es mal mit FileZilla probieren  ! 
Hoffe nur es klappt alles, da ich in einem Wohnheim wohne und nich auf den Router zugreifen kann(wenn ich das überhaupt muss  )

Hat jemand eventuell ein geeignetes Tutorial oder so  indem grob beschrieben wird wie man einen FileZilla Server einrichtet (auch für externe Netzwerke)?

Dankeeee

besten Grüße, Bash0r


----------



## derP4computer (21. September 2011)

Tutorial 1: Heim-FTP-Server mit FileZilla Server - Netzwerktotal.de
Anleitung 2: http://www.webhosting-handbuch.de/content/11/34/de/filezilla-ftp-anleitung.html


----------



## Bash0r (21. September 2011)

...also  vielen Dank schonmal! 
Habe sie mir beide mal durchgelesen (sind glaub eh die gleichen ? )

Habe nun soweit alles gemacht ich kann auch ..mit dem FileZilla Client auf meinen FileZilla Server zugreifen und Daten hin und her verschieben.
Nur besteht ja nun das Problem, das dies nur über diesen PC geht? (IP FileZilla Server ist 127.0.0.1  ..also local host) !

Sobald ich jedoch meine statische IP als Server IP eingeben will beim Anmelden des FileZilla Servers.... kommt immer "Cant connect to Server IP" oder so  

Beim Client kann ich alternativ auch meine statische eingeben habe ich grad gemerkt, und kann trotzdem darauf zugreifen. 

Nur stellt sich für mich jetzt die Frage, ob man sich auch außerhalb des Netzwerkes von einem anderen Rechner aus auf meinen Server zugreifen kann? Weil meine IP gibt es ja in der Form sicher nocheinmal in 39214539 anderen Netzwerken...  ...


----------



## derP4computer (21. September 2011)

Du kommst von außerhalb z.B. über DynDns ran: Free


----------



## Bash0r (21. September 2011)

sry wenn ich so dumm frage , aber wozu brauch ich das genau? 
hab gegoogled aber so richtig klar ist es mir nicht 

Was muss ich denn mit dem Ding grob anstellen?

Danke für deine Geduld D:


edit: habe mir mal ein dyndns eingerichtet.... angegeben hab ich meine statische ip, ist das korrekt so?

Und wie kann ich dann über FileZilla von anderen PC's auf den Server zugreifen?

Grüüüüße 

edit#2:   habe einfach mal probiert beim Client statt die IP meine neue dyndns einzugeben, und es hat geklappt! Könnte es also nun auch von anderen PC's klappen?


----------



## hardware_fanatiker (21. September 2011)

Normal ändert sich deine IP alle 24 Stunden (bei Kabel so ca. alle 3 tage). D.h. die IP mit der du von außen auf den ftp -Server zugreifst, ändert sich immer. Das ist natürlich nicht sehr praktisch. Deswegen nimmt einem der dienst(dyndns) die Arbeit ab. Die linken nämlich deine IP mit einer Domain. D.h. wenn sich deine ip ändert wird die domain automatisch auf die neue IP umgeleitet. Dann musst du immer nur Die gleiche Domain beim filezilla Client eingeben. Hier ist ein gutes tutorial dafür : DynDNS einrichten - DynDNS Tutorial

Allerdings könnte es auch sein, das du am Uninetz mit dranhängst, dann würde deine IP gleich bleiben. Kannst einfach mal mit nen paar tagen abstand auf wieistmeineip.de gucken, wie deine ip ist. wenn sie gleich ist, brauchst du das ganze dyndns zeug nicht.


----------



## Bash0r (21. September 2011)

Ja ich bin am UniNetz und habe soweit ich weiß eine statische immer gleich bleibende IP ! muss ich auch in den Adaptereinstellungen  so eintragen!
Also: ich kann auf alles zugreifen (logisch, da selbes netz und gleicher rechner)
Eben mein Bruder angerufen und die Daten durchegegeben für den FileZilla Client (DynDns name (also die Server IP) , den aktivierten benutzername+passwort sowie den Port ..21...
leider meldete bei Ihm das Programm "Zeitüberschreitung" :/
schade!


----------



## derP4computer (21. September 2011)

Schalte doch mal versuchsweise die Firewall ab, mal sehen ob er dann durchkommt.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. September 2011)

Hat die Uni vielleicht einige Ports für eingehende Verbindungen geblockt? Das solltest du überprüfen, wenn der Hinweis des  Vorposters nicht weiterhilft.


----------



## Jimini (21. September 2011)

Im Wohnheim sind Serverdienste immer so eine Sache, da meistens die Ports nicht geforwardet werden (können). Das bedeutet, dass, egal auf welchem Port dein Serverdienst auf Anfragen wartet, nichts zu ihm durchkommt, da der Router, der euer internes Netz mit dem Internet verbindet, nicht weiß, was er mit den Anfragen machen soll. Um so etwas zu ermöglichen, muss auf dem Router selber eine Portweiterleitung eingerichtet werden à la "wenn Anfrage von außen an Port 21, dann weiterleiten an 10.0.76.25".

MfG Jimini


----------



## Bauer87 (22. September 2011)

Die Lösung: IPv6. Damit kannst du deinen Rechner dann von überall aus direkt ansprechen und brauchst keine Krücken wie Port-Forwarding.


----------



## Bash0r (22. September 2011)

Es geht auch mit deaktivierter Firewall nicht.

habe keine ipv6 ip ! 

Werde dann wohl mal bei ein paar Wohnheim Internet verantwortliche anschreiben müssen  und fragen welche Ports offen sind bzw. ob sie den öffnen können.

Andere im Wohnheim haben ja (soweit ich weiß) auch server 

danke

edit: habe mal auf meiner wohnheim homepage was gesehen  sollte mir das eventuell weiterhelfen?

http://www.hadiko.de/en/offers/network/configuration/overview/


----------



## Bauer87 (22. September 2011)

Du wohnst im HaDiKo? Da kenn ich ein paar Leute, die per SSH auf ihren Rechner in dem Wohnheim zugreifen. Sollte bei dir also auch gehen.


----------



## Bash0r (22. September 2011)

Ja ich wohne im HaDiko 
d.h.? FileZilla ist nutzlos für mich?


----------



## pyro539 (22. September 2011)

Das hier dürfte dir weiterhelfen:
Shell-Server

Anscheinend kann man nur per SSH von außen zugreifen. Das ist aber überhaupt kein Problem. Jeder anständige SSH-Client (z.B. Putty) kann nämlich Ports forwarden. Du kannst dich also einfach von außen per SSH verbinden, eine Portweiterleitung zu deinem Rechner im Wohnheim einrichten und dann mit FileZilla verbinden.


----------



## Bauer87 (22. September 2011)

Dass es *nur* per ssh geht, hab ich nicht gesagt. Was ich sagen wollte: Mit ssh klappt es auf jeden Fall, also kommt man irgendwie rein. Der Grund für die ssh-Nutzung meiner Bekannten könnte auch ganz einfach sein, dass ssh das komfortabelste und mächtigste Protokoll überhaupt ist.


----------



## Jimini (22. September 2011)

Wenn SSH durchkommt, dann setz' doch einfach einen SSH-Server auf. Mit SCP-Clients wie WinSCP (Windows) lässt der sich von außen wie ein FTP-Server bedienen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## drbeckstar (2. Januar 2012)

jimini du verwechselst da was ssh ist was anderes als scp. wenn ssh durchgeht geht scp ist der größte käse.ssh secure shell gibt dir nur verschlüsselten zugang, scp ist änlich mit ftp oder in dem falle sftp. du musst in dem falle trotzdem einen ftp server laufen lassen. was genommen wird ist pups egal. warum soviel stress macht doch einfach nen portscan auf die ip da weist du was offen ist und was nicht.es geht ja erstmal um einen verbindungsaufbau, wie der passiert ob nun über scp sftp, ssh, slp weis der geier ist doch egal hauptsache erstmal nen verbindungsaufbau. wie gesagt mach nen portscan dann wewiste schonmal mehr


----------



## Jimini (2. Januar 2012)

SCP basiert auf SSH, um SCP nutzen zu können, benötigt man einen SSH-Zugang.

MfG Jimini

P.S.: ist es notwendig, dass du monatealte Threads hochholst, um teilweise Postings am Rande der Brauchbarkeit zu verfassen?


----------



## Frezy (20. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Das passiert, weil du die externe IP angibst. (Warum auch immer?) Das Problem ist wahrscheinlich, dass du einen Router hast und mit der externen IP den Router und nicht deinen PC ansprichst. Da hilft dir ein "einfacher" Port Forward weiter.

Windows 7:
Außerdem hat Windows 7 IIS integriert. Geh auf Systemsteuerung -> Programme und Funktionen -> Windows Funktionen aktivieren/deaktivieren.
Dort machst du ein Hacken bei IIS (Internet Information Services) und dann in der Untergruppe bei FTP. Dann drückst du OK und er sollte Anfangen IIS zu installieren. Im IIS kannst du problemlos einen FTP Server einrichten. 

Windows Server 2008 R2:
Server-Manager -> Rolle installieren -> IIS -> FTP 7.5/0? -> IIS öffnen -> FTP Site erstellen -> Assistent folgen

Bei allen Möglichkeiten musst du jedoch beachten, dass du div. Ports freigeben musst. 
Außerdem musst du dir im Klaren sein, dass es 2 Arten von FTP gibt.
Active und Passive FTP. Je nachdem musst du die Ports 20, 21, 1024+ auf deinen Computer forwarden. Aber das Problem ist, dass du bei Active FTP mit nem NAT sowieso aufgeschmissen bist. Also bleibt dir eigentlich eh nur Passive FTP über.

Eine Möglichkeit, die ich dir aber nicht ans Herz legen würde, ist deinen Computer in ein DMZ zu legen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Frezy


----------

